# Kewl find on Ebay



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I won something pretty neat-o on Ebay today.

It's an old book on wildlife & natural history.
A very old book.
How old?

It has DODO as a listing.
The listing doesn't mention that it's extinct or even endangered. It says that it's slow, easy to catch, and that 4 of them can feed 100 men. There's some descriptive text of it's appearance & habits and manner, and it's all in the present tense.

Isn't that a hoot?
I've gotten a lot of really kewl stuff on ebay, but this is something I wanted to share.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wouldn't that date the book in the 1600's? Wow! Thats a really old book! congrats!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, that is awesome! My hubby would have a fit for something like that!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

is the thylosine(spelling?) in there, the marsupial/cat/dog?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol marsupial, yea what is the date that book was written?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know if Thylacine is listed, bu it's a pretty big book with lots of species covered, so I wouldn't be surprised. I think Passenger Pigeon is also in it. I'll know more about the book once it arrives.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

that is so cool. i love old things


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

why did the bird go extinct??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When humans started to settle on the island of Mauritius, home of the Dodo, they brought their cats, dogs, & pigs with them. While it was bad enough that people were gobbling up the tasty Dodos like crazy, the dogs & pigs also wreaked havoc on them, and more importantly, on their eggs. The Dodo went extinct in a VERY short time, unable to reproduce because the pigs ate all their eggs, and unable to escape being eaten because they were slow & stupid & unable to fly.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That's an amazing book. Congrats! I thought the law books I found from the 1880's in the library at my school were old. They're practically hot off the press compared to that. What a cool thing to find.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I would love to see one of them.  Thats to bad


Nice steal tho!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Did you get the book yet OS?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not yet. It always takes awhile to get stuff from Canada.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

When did the DODO become extincted? 

Did the ebay listing tell you the year the book was published?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, it didn't say. I've looked up the extinction date but found a bunch of different answers, ranging from 1681 to 1715. The confusion lies in the probability of a few closely related subspecies which were spread out over nearby islands.


----------

